#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Free collection of geo-science books

## moche007

Greetings,
I would like to offer you a growing collection of free geo-science books, which you can find on the site
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
This site is *not profitable* and was established based on the idea that "knowledge shouldn't be restricted to those who can afford it". 
So far, the site has few books about geophysics, geology and programming. We would like you to go there and download whatever you need ... and we appreciate if you considered supplying us with material to publish.



RegardsSee More: Free collection of geo-science books

----------


## zhuhuan

good good good
thanks thanks thanks

----------


## moche007

My pleasure  :Smile: 
feel free to ask for a particular book that you need in my site. My site is running parallel to this respected forum.

----------


## Mystical ChE

thank you

----------


## mnasir

Thank you

----------


## emilia

Thank you!

----------


## Kheder

thank you

----------


## abdelurgamm

Thank you

----------


## mehdi2008

Thank you

----------


## nicu1212

thank you

----------


## Be_port

Great Job!

----------

